# Rubbing alcohol?



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

I use wintergreen alcohol to rub down legs, other areas too if feel needs it. Helps to get blood flowing, and will clean leg I suppose, but so would water on your hands.

It does help cool I think, and used in a strapping motion, keeps legs in better shape.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I use absorbine liniment, it's 40% alcohol with some enchinea & other herbs. Yes the alcohol is an astringent so yup it prevents minor funguses (fungi?) and feels good on the skin which in turn feels good on the muscles. Feels good on my hands & joints when I rub down their legs.


----------

